# What type of truck is this?



## mbmariogc3s (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm am looking at buying this truck, and would like to know what type of Nissan it is


Shot with COOLPIX L3 at 2007-06-27

thanks in advance


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

It looks like a mid 80's Hardbody. There is no plate on the back, so it might not run.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its a 85-6 720 pickup, the "ST" on the bed stands for "sport truck" with a Z24 engine
if I remember right the "ST"s were fuel injected, it should say on top of the air cleaner


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Only the 4x4 sport trucks were injected.


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

are the 720's all 6 lug wheels?Anyone know the spacing?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know the spacing, but the were all 6-lug wheels.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

As far as I know the spacing, it you mean the bolt pattern, is the same from the beginning or at least 1964, to at least 1997 because I have 1997 Hardbody alloys on my 1964 L320. Now the offset/backspacing is a different story. I had to use spacers.


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

K thanks.
The guy I was gonna buy the 84 from called and changed the price from 350 to 1500! Needless to say I was just a little upset since I was going to buy the thing today. So I won't be getting that truck. 
I'm looking at an 86 4x4 right now. Just had a few questions. Check out my new thread to see if you know the answer.

Thanks for the info about the wheels.
2ndchance~


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

I should have added that the bolt circle is 6 on 5.5".


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

Well. It's kinda mute question now. The guy I was gonna buy it from. Decided that he was going to go ahead and put a clutch in it and sell for $1500. The clutch costs $100. He doesn't know how bad he's getting ripped off! $500 in labor! HA That's a joke. I was gonna buy it for $350! Needless to say I was kinda angry.
Thanks for the info though.


----------

